

Apple withdraws patent claim against Samsung's Galaxy S III mini - mark_l_watson
http://www.engadget.com/2012/12/28/apple-samsung-siii-mini/

======
mark_l_watson
I posted this. Good news on the patent front, but a shame the S III mini will
not be available in the USA. My wife and I both have S IIIs and love them. I
just spent 3 weeks in the Amazon Basin and the S III was perfect for
travelling. With the 1280x720 screen, it was great for reading eBooks, taking
video and pictures, and for communication.

I have usually liked Apple as a company but their patent trolling is pissing
me off.

